
I built a simple CPU in Desmos (graphing software) - The6P4C
https://www.desmos.com/calculator/pg31zvw3rx
======
The6P4C
For an explanation on how it works, see this Reddit thread.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8v0p4z/i_built...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8v0p4z/i_built_a_simple_cpu_in_desmos_graphing_software/e1jmxne)

